# Marx 666



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

I have a Marx O-27 #666. The E-Unit is all fudged up and would like to rewire the E-Unit so I can have it run forward. Anybody ever do this before?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With all the metal tabs they are not fun to work on. I still have two that need work. I have had no luck fixing the e units. They work or they don't. Anyway here is a link that will help with the wiring. You can search Marx for more threads.

Marx does generate a lot of interest. At the time I just wanted to just show the motor but it got too in depth at the time and I stopped.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tyco,

That thread/link from T-Man is a good one. Let us know what you find after delving further.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Marx E-Unit sitting in my parts box, make you a good deal on it.


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

No thanks. My E-Unit os still good. just very dirty.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Marx e unit is connected to the motor coil. That field is reversed to make the motor reverse. The ground from the engine coil goes through both brushes of the armature and to the frame and outer rails from there.

Just do one wire at a time. One member sprayed the e unit with contact cleaner with good results. My guess, for engines not running is the dirty e unit.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I've also had good luck cleaning Marx e-units with contact cleaner.


----------



## erhswku (Jul 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could help with my Marx 666...i am new too these types of locomotives and can't get the wheels off...is there an easier way like a special tool or something that I could use...if so please reply asap..thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

I have two ways: 
One is to invest in a Lionel wheel puller.
Two is to find some metal banding. The blued kind used in shipping and metal shops. This is very stiff stuff. I cut to length with tin snips. Place two thin pieces under a wheel and bridge across a vise. Then use a punch a push the axle out. If you are quick catch the motor.

Screw drivers, work but try not to wreck the gears.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Though it's a crude approach, I find that on my prewar Lionel locos, I can often remove drive wheels simply by grabbing opposing wheels (one in each hand), and then twisting each on opposite directions while pulling out a little, repeat that in the other twisting direction, repeat again, and so on. With luck, there's a tiny bit of play in each twist, and repeated cycles (maybe 2 or 3 minutes of work) will gently coax the wheels off.

Sometimes ...

TJ


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*wheel removal*

Is there a rule to knowing which wheel should be removed from the axel? I removed the front and rear drive wheels from my Marx 666 to split the drive assy. and work on the E-Unit. The rear wheel came off on the brushes side with the axel having splines etched into it but the front wheel seporated on the gear side of the assy. where the axel had 3 staked grooves hammered into it and the axel didn't want to slide thru the bearing/bushing. When pulling a wheel for splitting the assy., should the wheels on the brushes side only be removed from the axels?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about Marx axles, but on Lionel axles, there's no difference ... the wheels can come off either side.

That said, there are different type of prewar axles ... some smooth shank (with a tight press fit), others with knurled ends that's more of a friction fit.

Again ... only talkin' Lionel experience here.

TJ


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm not sure about Marx axles, but on Lionel axles, there's no difference ... the wheels can come off either side.
> 
> That said, there are different type of prewar axles ... some smooth shank (with a tight press fit), others with knurled ends that's more of a friction fit.
> 
> ...


+1 to what TJ said. If using a wheel puller, I always take off the non-geared drive wheels first so as not to damage the gears with the tool. This is especially important when pulling the wheels on a Marx single reduction motor, as found on the Marx Commodores, Canadian Pacifics and most 999s etc.


----------

